# Bishop.. puppy to one year old!!!



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Shh.. he was a year on June 25.. but w/e!! An excuse to post puppy pics!!

6 weeks, at the breeders:



























------

His first raw meal, at home.. ignore the boxes, I got him in the middle of a move!:









------

"Damn, I wish they had picked a DIFFERENT puppy!! :twitch::









------










------

And now.. :


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

O.
M.
G.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


AHHHHH....he is, was and will always be SOOO adorable!!

I LOVE that wet puppy picture!LOL He looks like a Mini Rhett!LOL


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

He is one gorgeous dog. I love puppies just as much as the next person, but that last pic of him full grown is drool worthy!!


----------



## Ethel (Aug 14, 2011)

Soooooooo handsome is your dog!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

He is SOOOO stinkin' cute! I love his baby puppy fluffball pics! And now he has such a handsome, adorable smile! What a gorgeous pup!


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

The pic of him all wet is hilarious...love it!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Such a beauty. How often do you have to comb him to keep his hair so nice. No wonder you got a short haired dog the second time, Ha ha ha.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Awwww I want to play with him!


----------



## Jynical (Jun 22, 2011)

A-freakin'-dorable. 

You can tell he's happy - all that spirit!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

He's gorgeous. I love the way he still has that black spot on his nose! Fabulous last picture, he's definitely smiling at you there.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Gah! So darn adorable...I love the soaking wet picture. 

You've done a wonderful job raising a handsome young man!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I have to agree with Lauren


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Herzo said:


> Such a beauty. How often do you have to comb him to keep his hair so nice. No wonder you got a short haired dog the second time, Ha ha ha.


Maybe once a week for 15 minutes! A sheltie coat isn't too hard to keep decent.


----------

